# I fucking love JRPGs



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2020)

I've been playing so much cool shit lately I'm having a blast. Do any of y'all like JRPGs too? What have you been playing?
Give me a moment to talk about some games I've been playing.
*Resonance of Fate HD*
First up is this remaster of this ps3 game by Tri-Ace (most known for Star Ocean). Resonance of Fate is such a bizarre thing to experience. Its extremely gray, something I've never actually seen to be a problem in JRPGs before. And yet, the game is weirdly gorgeous and uses the cobblestone road, stone bricked, gear infested world to its aesthetic. Its really pretty. Beyond that, the game's plot is bizarrely cryptic. See, the game is structured to have one main quest and 2 or 3 sidequests each chapter, with chapters ending once you've completed the main quest and returned home. Typically you get a cryptic cutscene without much context at the beginning and end of each chapter, and you sorta have to piece together the plot. The game's setting is a gigantic tower that no one knows how it came to be and is slowly falling apart. People have separated parts of the tower by class with the higher up in the tower you are, the richer or more political power you have. And yet, the tower is so disconnected that people only find out news through hearsay. Its a rather poor state of affairs, and you and two other gunman do odd jobs for these aristocrats. Combat is super confusing at first and you HAVE to play the optional tutorial to know how to play, but once you get the hang of it its a really stylish 3rd-person strategy game with time that moves when you do. Also hot take but I think JRPGs peaked with graphics like this. (disregarding the color)


Spoiler















*Octopath Traveler*
Octopath Traveler is also a really pretty game, but for very different reasons. It blends 3D environments and structures with 2D pixelart characters, yet it makes this work and blend really well by making the textures on 3D objects pixelart. Though the game does have a very strong depth of field blurring effect on the edges of the screen at all times. I personally found that annoying, but was thankfully able to turn that off with some fiddling in the .ini file of the PC version.
Anyways, I'm amazed at how much content is in this game. I've played several hours and I still haven't done chapter 2 for any characters yet. Each character has their own story and its taken a good deal of time to go through each character's chapter 1. Its kinda cool that there's so many different actually interesting stories to tell. I'm most interested in the dancer Primrose's tale.
Combat has been admittedly rather simple and dungeons are usually not very complex or long, but its serviceable enough and scratches that itch for a JRPG with a fairly normal combat system.
Also, I'm a sucker for any game with overworld abilities. Its so cool being able to do things like steal from random npcs throughout town or coerce them into following you.


Spoiler














*Dragon Quest XI S*
I never played a Dragon Quest game before the demo for this released on Steam (excluding a very brief bit of VIII, but I didn't play for very long at all), so I was really surprised to find that this game is fantastic and that I've been missing out! I haven't played a game with this strong a sense of adventure in forever. Like first thing you're doing is doing a little cultural thing for your town, and then you're on a quest to see the king only for the king to betray you, and then you're on the run as a fugitive with a thief monk type character which is a really unique blend of character traits. There's so much constantly happening and it really feels like you're on an adventure. The game never interrupts your gameplay for very long and I dug that. This game is also pretty. A little disappointed that the lighting, shadows, and flora are a bit downgraded in the S version, but it still has so much extra content its the version to play imo and I still had a great time. Its minor and the game is still rather pretty imo.
*Baroque*
This game is weird. I played the Wii version, which is a port of a remake of the original PS1 version. It has some changes that I think were a bit unfortunate to it atmospherically (it used to be darker visually and less anime), but its still got a lot of atmosphere and strangeness to it.
In Baroque, you  wake up in this strange otherworldly place where you're told by an angel to go to the bottom of a great tower that lies across the desert. Once you're in the tower, the game plays like a sort of roguelike, where you move through the very strange layout of the interior of the tower to find the portal to a lower floor, picking up equipment as you go and fighting monsters. If you die, you respawn at the outside of the tower and have to start over, with you even sent back to level 1 and losing some of your stuff. Its rather brutal, though the game is fairly similar to Mystery Dungeon conceptually.  I haven't gotten too far yet but the actual combat function is basically a two button attack system and kinda clunky/slow. Its not great but the game lives on its weirdness and atmosphere.

TL;DR:
I love JRPGs. (heres some games I've been playing I like).  Do y'all like JRPGs? What JRPGs have you been playing?


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2020)

anyways play Solatorobo


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 22, 2020)

If Persona 5 is a JRPG then I love JRPGs but only persona lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2020)

I have a severe pendulum effect with JRPG's. I go back between hating them and loving them. They waste SO much fucking time and do so much obnoxious shit but some of them have some wonderful core adventures and gameplay mechanics.
My favorites are Mega Man Battle Network, Dragon Quest, Terranigma, Chrono Trigger _of course_, and PSO2.

I have found myself playing a lot more lately. Some of the new stuff has been decent. FF7R, Kingdom Hearts 3, and I really tore through OctoPath Traveler. 
Octopath was a weird one though. The loop of the gameplay wasn't what I'd call stale, but something was missing. There wasn't much in the way of adventuring. You really _only_ opened chests and fought things. Combat and making builds was great. The NPC interactions were neat. But the "dungeons" had nothing unique to them. You just sort of found the path of least resistance to the boss, grabbed all the chests, and that was it. No puzzles. No clever backtracking. No unique events. No sequential objectives. Just Start the dungeon. Boss. Exposition. Repeat.

I suppose it's better than most in the genre at least that again, waste time...like the god awful Tales series.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> If Persona 5 is a JRPG then I love JRPGs but only persona lol


Persona 5 is indeed a JRPG! Surprisingly one I haven't played yet, I've been banking on a future PC port and consequently becoming a skeleton.
I'm glad you like it though! It is a good entry level place for people, especially with how stylish it is I imagine. I've been playing Persona 4 Golden to bridge the gap but its just not as interesting, plus I've already beaten it. There is something pleasant about seeing lower res models in crystal clear HD though. Do you like anime? I'm curious as to what about P5 in particular kept you interested.


Judge Spear said:


> The loop of the gameplay wasn't what I'd call stale, but something was missing. There wasn't much in the way of adventuring. You really _only_ opened chests and fought things. Combat and making builds was great. The NPC interactions were neat. But the "dungeons" had nothing unique to them. You just sort of found the path of least resistance to the boss, grabbed all the chests, and that was it. No puzzles. No clever backtracking. No unique events. No sequential objectives. Just Start the dungeon. Boss. Exposition. Repeat.


FOR REAL
Octopath dungeons just needed a little something more. Something was bugging me about the dungeons and this puts it better than I ever could! Some JRPGs have some really interesting and sometimes grueling dungeons. Golden Sun in particular I think was REALLY good at this, at least enough to where some dungeons were headscratchers for me

Thanks for reminding me about Terranigma, I still need to play that lol. It looks fascinating.
Its funny you mention Chrono Trigger alongside Dragon Quest though, as I was thinking XI S is a lot like Chrono Trigger in how its lots of adventuring with very little bullshit in the way.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 22, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> *Resonance of Fate HD*
> First up is this remaster of this ps3 game by Tri-Ace (most known for Star Ocean). Resonance of Fate is such a bizarre thing to experience. Its extremely gray, something I've never actually seen to be a problem in JRPGs before. And yet, the game is weirdly gorgeous and uses the cobblestone road, stone bricked, gear infested world to its aesthetic. Its really pretty. Beyond that, the game's plot is bizarrely cryptic. See, the game is structured to have one main quest and 2 or 3 sidequests each chapter, with chapters ending once you've completed the main quest and returned home. Typically you get a cryptic cutscene without much context at the beginning and end of each chapter, and you sorta have to piece together the plot. The game's setting is a gigantic tower that no one knows how it came to be and is slowly falling apart. People have separated parts of the tower by class with the higher up in the tower you are, the richer or more political power you have. And yet, the tower is so disconnected that people only find out news through hearsay. Its a rather poor state of affairs, and you and two other gunman do odd jobs for these aristocrats. Combat is super confusing at first and you HAVE to play the optional tutorial to know how to play, but once you get the hang of it its a really stylish 3rd-person strategy game with time that moves when you do. Also hot take but I think JRPGs peaked with graphics like this. (disregarding the color)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


RoF is a HARD game. I really struggled to complete it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 22, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> FOR REAL
> Octopath dungeons just needed a little something more. Something was bugging me about the dungeons and this puts it better than I ever could! Some JRPGs have some really interesting and sometimes grueling dungeons. Golden Sun in particular I think was REALLY good at this, at least enough to where some dungeons were headscratchers for me
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about Terranigma, I still need to play that lol. It looks fascinating.
> Its funny you mention Chrono Trigger alongside Dragon Quest though, as I was thinking XI S is a lot like Chrono Trigger in how its lots of adventuring with very little bullshit in the way.


I'm deeply biased for Zelda which...isn't a JRPG, but when I think about temples and dungeons, I think about the best from those games. To me I just cannot for the life of me think of anything else as a standard and really think it could be copied or even improved for JRPG's. But really none do Nintendo's excellent formula which is very surprising. I think a game like Kingdom Hearts especially could make it work outstandingly and it almost did in 3 during the Frozen world. I think I genuinely would have found that as a literal dream game if it had that sort of layered, looping, labyrinthian level design at some point ending in the climactic boss fights KH3 did really well. Mixed with KH3's godly combat and new movement, that would have been something. (KH3 was still extremely good)

Octopath takes it a step further though and really is just entirely too simple for it's own good, but at the same time it's not being obnoxious and they're fairly quick to get through. So I guess it's a bit of a double edged sword? Well...if we're comparing things to Zelda, I guess it's like a Razor Sword. The big edge being the cons and the small edge being the pros to it. lol

But most JRPG's are sort of scant and repetitive about dungeons with very, surprisingly few unique features beyond enemy types and visual theming and tend to be very forcibly spacious to artificially push you into enemy encounters.
The only game I can think of to get this nearly spot on is Pandora's Tower, sadly it came at the cost of a proper overworld, but that game was fucking amazing still.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 22, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> Persona 5 is indeed a JRPG! Surprisingly one I haven't played yet, I've been banking on a future PC port and consequently becoming a skeleton.
> I'm glad you like it though! It is a good entry level place for people, especially with how stylish it is I imagine. I've been playing Persona 4 Golden to bridge the gap but its just not as interesting, plus I've already beaten it. There is something pleasant about seeing lower res models in crystal clear HD though. Do you like anime? I'm curious as to what about P5 in particular kept you interested.
> 
> FOR REAL
> ...


(you didn't hear it from me, but you can emulate P5 since it also came out on the PS3)

I don't know, it's just such a charming game. The story, the characters, the gameplay, and the style. This game is so stylish. Some of the best game music I've ever heard. It also has a very great UI. It's just easy to get hooked I guess.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 22, 2020)

These games sound really cool. There are so many games in the Xbox store that I have no clue what they are. I only know that I like Forza and Call of Duty because those are obvious.

I like a good role playing game with quests, puzzles, drama, and beautiful art. I need to check these out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2020)

Christ almighty, I cant wait for this...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2020)

Ahhh, Chrono Trigger. The memories..


----------



## Kinare (Nov 23, 2020)

Man, back in my day I liked me some JRPGs. Final Fantasy 6 is an all time favorite, as well as the Xenosaga series, Chrono Cross (not Trigger, never played that one), Dragon Warrior 3 (GameBoy Color version of Dragon Quest 3)... and I'm surely forgetting some other titles. Can't really get into them lately, RPGs in general are hard for me to sit down and play.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2020)

Kinare said:


> Man, back in my day I liked me some JRPGs. Final Fantasy 6 is an all time favorite, as well as the Xenosaga series, Chrono Cross (not Trigger, never played that one), Dragon Warrior 3 (GameBoy Color version of Dragon Quest 3)... and I'm surely forgetting some other titles. Can't really get into them lately, RPGs in general are hard for me to sit down and play.


They take some time. I really have to like the gameplay and sit down with *one* at a time. I play a lot of fucking games.

Also, Ni No Kuni 2 was one of my favorite fucking JRPG's recently. Just about every part of it is soooo fun. Fighting, spamming skills, exploring, STAT BUILDING, there's a whole city building thing going on. About the only thing I don't care much for were the little strategy sections where you command an army. Felt unnecessary.
And the character models, plot, VA, and, well, characters are...balls. Like it's all bad. lol
They're all fun to play as at least.
That was an easy 7/10 game right there. Dumb high recommendation if anyone here missed it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> I suppose it's better than most in the genre at least that again, waste time...like the god awful Tales series.


Lol, What's your deal with -that- series?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2020)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lol, What's your deal with -that- series?


Every one I've played is an insufferable, boring slog.
Also hello, big boy. Didnt know you were still here.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 23, 2020)

I really tried to get into Octopath Traveler, and I enjoy it when I'm playing. But something about the game just feels monotonous... doing the same things over and over again, without building tension. I've started the game from scratch 3 times, and something in life will happen that breaks the momentum, so I'll take a break. With most games this wouldn't be a problem, and I'd just jump back in. But for some reason I never feel like going back to OT. By the time I feel like playing it again, I've forgotten everything, and I just start the game from the beginning. The furthest I've gotten is the beginning of chapter 2. I thought unlocking a secondary job would change things, but not really.

BTW, @Kinare, you should really play Chrono Trigger. I rank it only slightly above Final Fantasy VI. I've been meaning to play Chrono Cross.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> Every one I've played is an insufferable, boring slog.


I found Tales of Eternia to be fun.


Judge Spear said:


> Also hello, big boy. Didnt know you were still here.


Don't say to me, It's really weird.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2020)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lol, What's your deal with -that- series?


I've had some fun from Vesperia and Berseria, but the series' combat in general is, at least as far as I understand, excruciatingly simple and repetitive in a way that doesnt gel with me. Just spam the attack button and occasionally jump backwards or block to avoid attacks, repeat. It's an action rpg but the combat system lacks learnable enemy attack patterns and greater variety in what you can do to overcome each battle. All the way back to Symphonia and the game feels even more limiting since you can only really move left and right generally speaking.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> I've had some fun from Vesperia and Berseria, but the series' combat in general is, at least as far as I understand, excruciatingly simple and repetitive in a way that doesnt gel with me. Just spam the attack button and occasionally jump backwards or block to avoid attacks, repeat. It's an action rpg but the combat system lacks learnable enemy attack patterns and greater variety in what you can do to overcome each battle. All the way back to Symphonia and the game feels even more limiting since you can only really move left and right generally speaking.


I literally found zero redeeming qualities with the series. I played more than I really should have trying to see the appeal. Vesperia, Xillia, Berseria, Symphonia, Innocence, and Graces. Not one managed to be remotely enjoyable for me. 

Ill stick with Genshin and Ni No Kuni 2.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 24, 2020)

Posting this scene that I recorded from Resonance of Fate because it made me giggle.







Judge Spear said:


> I literally found zero redeeming qualities with the series. I played more than I really should have trying to see the appeal. Vesperia, Xillia, Berseria, Symphonia, Innocence, and Graces. Not one managed to be remotely enjoyable for me.
> 
> Ill stick with Genshin and Ni No Kuni 2.


I just like the characters/stories. Vesperia in particular's characters are lovable imo. Yuri's very no bullshit and is an actual adult, which is a bonus imo after how Lloyd was.  
The combat also bothers me less for some reason, but its still not great lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> Posting this scene that I recorded from Resonance of Fate because it made me giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just see them all as cardboard. I can't really tell the difference between Tales characters game per game. They all seem to be the same overdone tropes each entry with the same awful animations, designs, and voice jobs.

This isn't to say I think it's any worse than other similar tiered JRPG's. But I generally point to it as a personal standard of "wow please stay away from me". But I suppose it could be worse, like Star Ocean and Hyper Dimension.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> I've had some fun from Vesperia and Berseria, but the series' combat in general is, at least as far as I understand, excruciatingly simple and repetitive in a way that doesnt gel with me. Just spam the attack button and occasionally jump backwards or block to avoid attacks, repeat. It's an action rpg but the combat system lacks learnable enemy attack patterns and greater variety in what you can do to overcome each battle. All the way back to Symphonia and the game feels even more limiting since you can only really move left and right generally speaking.


Those are the 3D games, I'm asking for the 2D games.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 24, 2020)

Imperial Impact said:


> Those are the 3D games, I'm asking for the 2D games.


Well I played a bit of Tales of Phantasia on the GBA and it was pretty crappy imo, but fans keep telling me its the port.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> Well I played a bit of Tales of Phantasia on the GBA and it was pretty crappy imo, but fans keep telling me its the port.


Crappy is a understatement. Play the ps1 version.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2020)

Im mending this thread to include Korean MMO's. Fuck you.
Because Im never not gonna pass on a chance to relive nostalgia of Trickster Online. First MMO. Played it for 10 years. Was level 214. 
Same group of friends. Same broken ass cat that couldn't die.
Got me into the love of speccing characters out.

Charming premise. Cute enemies. Lovely pixel animations. Shit loads of customization for what it was. Great fucking game. Only real issues were some of the roadblocks and certain raid requirements were tedious.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> I literally found zero redeeming qualities with the series. I played more than I really should have trying to see the appeal. Vesperia, Xillia, Berseria, Symphonia, Innocence, and Graces. Not one managed to be remotely enjoyable for me.


Have you tried Eternia or Legendia?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2020)

Imperial Impact said:


> Have you tried Eternia or Legendia?


No, I haven't.


----------



## pinecones (Nov 26, 2020)

Oh ho ho I feel that!
Granted I have little patience for turn-based combat but the combat isn't really what you play jjrpg's for. Earthbound has the best turn based combat I've come across.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2020)

pinecones said:


> Oh ho ho I feel that!
> Granted I have little patience for turn-based combat but the combat isn't really what you play jjrpg's for.


Speak for yourself. 
Some of them are carried by that shit. A lot really.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2020)

pinecones said:


> Earthbound has the best turn based combat I've come across.


Lmao, Get a load of this guy.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2020)

I NEED IT


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2020)

Convinced Square Enix loves us
These SaGa remasters have been really good and this one having new content alongside just looking really good is awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> Convinced Square Enix loves us
> These SaGa remasters have been really good and this one having new content alongside just looking really good is awesome.


This confirms both Legend of Mana and Saga Frontier 2 getting a remake/remaster.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 28, 2020)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lmao, Get a load of this guy.


I enjoyed EarthBound for like two playthroughs.
Terranigma did EarthBound's story infinitely better and pretty much every Square RPG ran laps around it mechanically.


----------



## Raever (Nov 29, 2020)

The world ends with you.
Best JRPG ever (on DS). 
Fite me.

Note: I say on DS because it has been ported to mobile and switch, but the playstyles are different and while it's functional it's not nearly as fun or unique and some of the things characters say won't make sense.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 29, 2020)

Raever said:


> View attachment 95099
> 
> The world ends with you.
> Best JRPG ever (on DS).
> ...


CALLING
YOU HEAR THE 
CALLING

Its definitely the most unique game I've ever played. I loved just how much you had to do and pay attention to constantly during fights, it was really fun. Joshua best boy


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> Dragon Quest XI S


Okay, I didn't see this coming. But I'm happy to see it none other the less.


Judge Spear said:


> My favorites are Mega Man Battle Network, Dragon Quest


Again, I'm happy to see it none other the less.


Judge Spear said:


> I enjoyed EarthBound for like two playthroughs.
> Terranigma did EarthBound's story infinitely better and pretty much every Square RPG ran laps around it mechanically.


You see, I think Earthbound is a good game, But people need to go out of their way and try out other stuff beyond "Nintendo brand games". You might just miss out a gem or too. Like for example; Breath of Fire II


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 11, 2020)

Question for all you JRPG fans, how do you feel about Sephiroth being in Smash?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Question for all you JRPG fans, how do you feel about Sephiroth being in Smash?


Meh? It could be whole lot worse?


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 12, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Question for all you JRPG fans, how do you feel about Sephiroth being in Smash?


I LOVE
I did not expect another FF character at all. Sephiroth was better than anything I could've predicted really, and I was kinda hoping if we got another Square character it would be Sora. But frankly edgeboi is cooler. Plus the trailer he was in was super fun


----------



## zandelux (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't play Smash, so I don't care all that much. But I feel sorry for people who are sick to death of Sephiroth, because the fanboyism for him is pretty off the rails. And I say this as someone whose favorite game of all time is FF7.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 13, 2020)

TrishaCat said:


> I NEED IT



Oh great. That game is coming back. -_-

In case you're wondering, I hate that game for my usual reasons. The end. I don't feel like explaining more.



TrishaCat said:


> Convinced Square Enix loves us
> These SaGa remasters have been really good and this one having new content alongside just looking really good is awesome.



I do have fond memories of playing this game as a teenager. Sometimes I even find myself going back to this game. If they do plan on remastering the game, I'm hoping they include some of the cut content and balance out the Spells more. Time Magic is so overpowered and Space Magic is so underpowered.

In all honesty, it's not that I dislike jrpg video games , it's just that there aren't a lot of them that I can really attach myself to. I used to play suikoden a lot, but honestly oh, I like most people prefer the second game. Not just for its gameplay, but for its memorable characters. I hear suikoden is getting a spiritual successor, and it does look promising. I hope it has a good cast of characters, but the fact that one of the characters so far is an anthropomorphic wolf does fill me with a little hope.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2020)

Imperial Impact said:


> You see, I think Earthbound is a good game, But people need to go out of their way and try out other stuff beyond "Nintendo brand games". You might just miss out a gem or too. Like for example; Breath of Fire II


Yeah, EarthBound was really style over substance. It's also not nearly as "dark" as Nintendo fans like to think. The same people who find EarthBound especially dark and disturbing probably also find Lavender Town's music scary. 
Nintendo's gone harder.

I stand by it. Terranigma is the better game.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 14, 2020)

Imperial Impact said:


> Like for example; Breath of Fire II


Talk to me about this game
I tried playing Breath of Fire 1 on the Switch's SNES lineup and it seemed really....repetitive. You spend sooooo long with just one single party member and you actually legit have to grind even in the very beginning just to make sure you don't get rekt. Plus, it actually seems beneficial to just fight til you die as a means of grinding.
Is Breath of Fire 2 that much better?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2020)

Can't wait for PSO2 New Genesis. God, I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 15, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Question for all you JRPG fans, how do you feel about Sephiroth being in Smash?



It opens the door for more Sonic the Hedgehog characters, I guess. Honestly, as much as I like Final Fantasy 7, I didn't care about Cloud getting in and I don't care about sephiroth.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2020)

Incoming generic post about wanting classic Fire Emblem over the new style. I just want to go through a faster paced, linear progressing game. A straight tactics RPG. I don't want the bogged down dating sim, visual novel, Sim City, castle building crap. All that excessive shit just to get a minimal advantage. Using the character to kill something on the map was enough in the older entries.

"but story and deeper characters"

I literally have never needed to know about every single atom of a characters molecular make up to find depth in them. There's massively hard hitting moments in the GBA trilogy that only needed a few lines of well placed and well paced dialogue to achieve it. I'm not saying the new games are bad writing. It's just too fucking much of it. And so that I...can hit things harder? :l
I can do without the millions of character interactions you're forced to have these days. Less is more.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> Yeah, EarthBound was really style over substance. It's also not nearly as "dark" as Nintendo fans like to think. The same people who find EarthBound especially dark and disturbing probably also find Lavender Town's music scary.
> Nintendo's gone harder.
> 
> I stand by it. Terranigma is the better game.


EarthBound's dark moments were based off real life incidents (police brutality, cults, weirdo city folks .ect) But Dragon Quest V, Dragon Quest VI, Final Fantasy VI & Shin Megami Tensei blows it out of the water.


TrishaCat said:


> Talk to me about this game
> I tried playing Breath of Fire 1 on the Switch's SNES lineup and it seemed really....repetitive. You spend sooooo long with just one single party member and you actually legit have to grind even in the very beginning just to make sure you don't get rekt. Plus, it actually seems beneficial to just fight til you die as a means of grinding.
> Is Breath of Fire 2 that much better?


Use Gamefaqs, It can be beaten in 3 days maxed.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2021)

LOCAL ZOOMER HAS GOOD TASTE.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 11, 2021)

So I got Ni No Kuni 1 and Ni No Kuni 2 and:
Ni No Kuni 1 kinda sucks
Ni no Kuni 2 is pretty fun though! 

Like Ni no Kuni 1's combat system feels really slow and the animations are stiff and don't feel good when you attack. The Pokemon mechanic I don't entirely understand the point of either, because at least when you're introduced to it you aren't given any real difference between the monsters you use to fight for you and yourself. Drippy is annoying too.
But 2? 2's combat is pretty fun and I like the fact that different weapons can have different qualities making collecting weapons fun. The opening is also really insane and so much more interesting than Ni no Kuni 1's "my mom died now lets go to an alternate world". In Ni no Kuni 2's first 5 minutes you play the president after the capitol gets nuked and transported to another world during the middle of a coup, and it kicks major butt. Its so exciting and nuts! I love it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 21, 2021)

Imperial Impact said:


> This confirms both Legend of Mana and Saga Frontier 2 getting a remake/remaster.











						Legend of Mana on Steam
					

The HD Remaster of Legend of Mana is coming to Steam. Meet a colorful cast of characters, use the unique "Land Make" System to build the World Map, and square off against fearsome monsters in the vibrant world of Fa’Diel.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Can you predict into existence a Parasite Eve remaster


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

I play Mordheim, where your characters loose eyes, limbs, and get tinnitus but get so powerful until the AI just has a big target on your head and gets Naruto backflipping rrolls with Skaven.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 21, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I play Mordheim, where your characters loose eyes, limbs, and get tinnitus but get so powerful until the AI just has a big target on your head and gets Naruto backflipping rrolls with Skaven.


but that's not a jrpg


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> but that's not a jrpg



I like hardcore western RPG's.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> Legend of Mana on Steam
> 
> 
> The HD Remaster of Legend of Mana is coming to Steam. Meet a colorful cast of characters, use the unique "Land Make" System to build the World Map, and square off against fearsome monsters in the vibrant world of Fa’Diel.
> ...


No, But I'll try my hardest for Valkyrie Profile.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

I really want to play the "Over The Rainbow" series but it's called 50 different names in the west and you only have like 15% of the games.

and for unknown reason like 35% of them start with "tales of"


----------



## Erix (Apr 13, 2021)

Mana Khemia for the PS2 is an absolute classic for me. Prob becuz I played it during my childhood that I’m pretty biased about it, but its a great JRPG that I love to jump back into from time to time


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> I really want to play the "Over The Rainbow" series but it's called 50 different names in the west and you only have like 15% of the games.
> 
> and for unknown reason like 35% of them start with "tales of"


Over the Rainbow?


Erix said:


> Mana Khemia for the PS2 is an absolute classic for me. Prob becuz I played it during my childhood that I’m pretty biased about it, but its a great JRPG that I love to jump back into from time to time


I still need to play this! I haven't touched any of Gust's pre-PS3 era stuff. I'd be curious to see if they were just as good devs back then as they are now.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> Over the Rainbow?


like final fantasy but not


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> like final fantasy but not


I'm not following, I've never heard of this series and Google isn't helping.


----------



## Erix (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> like final fantasy but not


Ah are you talking about the series with one of the games in the franchise being Tales of Symphonia?


----------



## Erix (Apr 13, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> Over the Rainbow?
> 
> I still need to play this! I haven't touched any of Gust's pre-PS3 era stuff. I'd be curious to see if they were just as good devs back then as they are now.


Go for it, I’d highly recommend it! Great game! Still have yet to play Mana Khemia 2, and the Atelier Iris series that was made before it, but I’ll surely get around to them sooner or later ^^


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 1, 2021)

Well, I've played Digimon Cyber Sleuth and Next Order, both are really neat but play completely differently.

Cyber Sleuth is a more traditional JRPG where you level up digimons and after they meet certain requirements you can make them evolve into almost anything you want, then if you don't like their evolution or moves you can go back to the previous ones and pick a completely new evolution path. In this game you also have a rock, paper, scissors mechanic where data type digimons beat vaccine and vaccine beat virus ans so on. The story is pretty neat and doesn't require you to know a lot about the Digimon IP. The only downside i can think of is the localization, sometimes you have characters using outdated internet lingo that just makes you cringe, if you've played this game you know what i'm talking about In the other hand

Next Order is trying to be a more accessible Digimon World game which is based on the original virtual pet games from the 90s. In this game you are given two digimons who you have to look after, you feed them, take them to the bathroom, increase their stats at the GYM, etc. What your digimon evolves into depends on its stats, weight, happiness and discipline, if your mon is dumb as rocks and you didn't take it to the restroom in time he might evolve into a Sukamon, but if you train and take good care of it he might reach Ultimate and help you on the tough battles ahead. The story isn't anything that special to be honest, it is just some generic stop the bad man plot but imo thats alright, after all, the best part about the Digimon World games is exploring the world and raising your mons to be stupidly strong.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

Erix said:


> Ah are you talking about the series with one of the games in the franchise being Tales of Symphonia?


yeah they all tend to be called tales of something in the west


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> yeah they all tend to be called tales of something in the west


Ohhhh, the Tales of series
I don't think its called Over the Rainbow; not sure where you got that. Maybe you were thinking of the Tolkien book?

Either way Tales of are good games.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2021)

MADE IN ABYSS GAME








						3D action RPG Made in Abyss: Binary Star Falling into Darkness announced for PS4, Switch, and PC - Gematsu
					

Spike Chunsoft has announced 3D action RPG Made in Abyss: Binary Star Falling into Darkness for PlayStation 4, Switch, and PC (Steam). It will launch both physically and digitally in North America…




					www.gematsu.com


----------



## Erix (May 5, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> MADE IN ABYSS GAME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam still haven’t started up the anime, but I know my older bro loves this anime a lot. A while back, he would not stop recommending me this, kept telling me it was so good xd I bet he’d be hyped asf if he saw this


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 5, 2021)

TrishaCat said:


> MADE IN ABYSS GAME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently it already received a Cero Z rating and for what i've seen you either get to play as a new character or get to pick/make your own


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Can't wait for PSO2 New Genesis. God, I can't fucking wait.


Wow, I was excited for this garbage.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 12, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> This confirms both Legend of Mana and Saga Frontier 2 getting a remake/remaster.











						Play-Asia lists SaGa Frontier 2 for PS4, Switch - Gematsu
					

Play-Asia has listed SaGa Frontier 2 for PlayStation 4 and Switch. The PlayStation 4 and Switch re-release, which is currently unannounced, is listed with an expected release date of August 25.




					www.gematsu.com


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Play-Asia lists SaGa Frontier 2 for PS4, Switch - Gematsu
> 
> 
> Play-Asia has listed SaGa Frontier 2 for PlayStation 4 and Switch. The PlayStation 4 and Switch re-release, which is currently unannounced, is listed with an expected release date of August 25.
> ...


Chrono Trigger is next


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 12, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Chrono Trigger is next


But Chrono Trigger already has an enhanced port, as does Chrono Cross.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> But Chrono Trigger already has an enhanced port, as does Chrono Cross.


That's just gross HD filters.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 12, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's just gross HD filters.


You can turn those filters off to get the raw pixels. The game looks more like this:


Spoiler


----------

